
Adversarial Network Learning MNIST Digits - diegoalejogm
FloydHub Machine:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.floydhub.com&#x2F;diegoalejogm&#x2F;projects&#x2F;gans&#x2F;10&#x2F;<p>TensorBoard with Error Graphs and Image Progress:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.floydlabs.com&#x2F;tensorboard&#x2F;QFbTYZRfBxfyjsx7SxxYig&#x2F;
======
diegoalejogm
Make sure to expand the VGAN_MNIST tab to see error progress in real-time.

Also make sure to click on the IMAGES tab to visualize the progress. There's a
slider to see the images generated at previous steps, and the current ones!!

ENJOY

